# COD Black ops



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2010)

whos set for COD black ops? what platform?

both PC and xbox for me


----------



## Tom (7 Nov 2010)

I want it on xbox


----------



## Luketendo (7 Nov 2010)

Brother has hardened pre ordered on Xbox


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2010)

Pc for me mark, you in a clan?

Www.ggx-clan.com


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Pc for me mark, you in a clan?



no mate. Allways been a lone ranger. I must admit, my online time has come down. not so long back i was online all the time COD BO could change that though. 

I take it your online a lot?


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2010)

To be honest I've not gamed alot since Modern warfare 1, hoping to get back Into it now though with BO.


----------



## flygja (8 Nov 2010)

Don't forget these..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/dp/ref=pe_1174 ... B0043M5T5M


----------



## Tom (8 Nov 2010)

^That's pretty hardcore, although for that price I'd want an integrated HUD showing stats and vitals!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> That's pretty hardcore, although for that price I'd want an integrated HUD showing stats and vitals!



 

midnight opening tonight...i'll be banging on the door for sure!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

downloading it from steam as we speak. saves me a journey into town at an ungodly hour


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Nov 2010)

i think i might have a go at this. still doing BC2 at the moment when I get the chance.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2010)

For you PS3 owners that enjoy a footie match, bargain to be had today: http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/ ... oduct.html


----------



## Luketendo (8 Nov 2010)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, might not be playing it until Wednesday though.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

I'm waiting for the official release date from steam. It's installed on the computer, just need to wait now


----------



## NeilW (9 Nov 2010)

pah to you serious COD lot, I've just ordered Goldeneye for Wii   

I so hope its somewhere near as good as the original N64 release!


----------



## chump54 (9 Nov 2010)

i bought an n64 just to play golden eye... still got it in the loft 

Chris


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 Nov 2010)

anyone got ps3? Ill be getting ebox for christmas. BTW black ops game of the year lol


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Nov 2010)

I just leeched Goldeneye today, hope to play it at the weekend 

PS3 on my Xmas list, gone to that over the Xbox due to the bluray player and better graphics. Oh yeah and GT5 going to be released soon apparently!! hehe


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Nov 2010)

just had a blast on black ops.

This, maxed out on my pc is AMAZING!!!!   

for an old quake engine, theyve worked somekind of magic on it! 

gameplay is just outstanding


----------



## Luketendo (9 Nov 2010)

Just had a few hours on the xbox, got to say it's looking good. Time will tell whether the multiplayer can stand up to COD 4, not too confident though as Treyarch did COD 5 and that was rather bad.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Nov 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Time will tell whether the multiplayer can stand up to COD 4, not too confident though as Treyarch did COD 5 and that was rather bad.



reviews and user reviews are saying it's the best COD has been online. Happy days for COD


----------



## Luketendo (9 Nov 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in that case I can't wait :L. Still I'll see once I've finished campaign.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Nov 2010)

I still like World at War, dunno why but I really like the second world war games (old fave was Day of Defeat on Steam).


----------



## Westyggx (9 Nov 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get this.. i bought the game from GAME on DVD, get home and steam is making me download 8gb for single player and 8 gb for multi player.. some very very angry people online right now i tell you that and i am one of them  (cry )


----------



## Sif (9 Nov 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Get this.. i bought the game from GAME on DVD, get home and steam is making me download 8gb for single player and 8 gb for multi player.. some very very angry people online right now i tell you that and i am one of them  (cry )



Deeply annoying that.  I didn't bother with Modern Warfare 2 after reading in the glut of negative amazon feedback that it had the same 'feature'.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Nov 2010)

best cods so far

COD 2
Modern warfare 1
and of course Nazi zombies on cod5. you have to love that! 

cod2 is still the best IMO.


----------



## Luketendo (10 Nov 2010)

Just played an hour or so of the online, it's absolutely insane, seems to be as good as COD 4. At the moment anyway!


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2010)

If you play it on the PC its not


----------



## Sif (10 Nov 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> If you play it on the PC its not



Why's that?  Has steam not coughed up your 8 Gig yet?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Nov 2010)

I've just come off the multyplayer. fricking brill!

everyones, reporting lag, but i'm suffering it...thankfully. All maxed out!


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2010)

Yeh I've downloaded the game but the game has major performance issues as it's just been ported from Console to pc


----------



## Nick16 (11 Nov 2010)

how far have you got in the first level of nazi zombies? 

is there any way to turn the power on? 

me and a friend kept dying at level 5 as we were spending all our time trying to find out how the level works, the initial guns are rubbish! what doors are best to open first?

has anyone found the mystery box? i havent!


----------



## Tom (13 Nov 2010)

Is anyone else really disappointed with this game? I got it on 360 last night, and am seriously considering selling it.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2010)

Was at Barcamp (www.barcamplondon.org) this weekend as it was hosted at the company I work for and had to provide the wifi access, this was pretty funny from one of the talks:







Guess Mark was right


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2010)

thats great paulo!   

and so, so true


----------



## Westyggx (15 Nov 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> how far have you got in the first level of nazi zombies?
> 
> is there any way to turn the power on?
> 
> ...



I got the level 5 with 3 players them damn dogs are hard!


----------

